# General > The Literature Network >  New Moderator

## Admin

Everyone please welcome Jay as a new moderator.  :Banana:

----------


## Virgil

I thought she was already. Welcome Jay. We already know you. Hopefully you're not the one who has to moderate the Religious forum. Or is it the low person on the totem pole draws the worst duty?  :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Heeey, congratulations!

or, alternately...

HAVE MERCY UPON US!!!

----------


## Jay

Thank you  :Smile: 

Robin? Mercy? What's that?  :Wink:

----------


## chmpman

I was also under the impression that Jay was already a moderator. So who are the select lawlayers of the forum? I'm curious to know.

----------


## NNoah3

Congratulations Jay!!!!!  :Banana:

----------


## smilingtearz

YAY!! JAY!!  :Banana:  
Where's the treat?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

Yay Jay. Man, Congratulations!

----------


## Nightshade

Oi when did this happen!!  :Biggrin:  
congrats JAy  :Banana: 

this might prove nteresting to watch   :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

> Oi when did this happen!!  
> congrats JAy 
> 
> this might prove nteresting to watch


Or to be watched!

----------


## toddhill

Congratulations, Jay. I don't know how you admins do it. The scope of this forum is vast. It seems like it would be a fulltime job keeping track of it all. But I'm sure you'll love it. Todd

----------


## Jay

Thank you all!

----------


## kilted exile

Does this mean I can refer to you, Scher & Logos collectively as the three headed modster?

----------


## woeful painter

wasn't that called a Hydra...? Oh wait, it had a hundred heads...

Cerberus was a three headed dog... :Biggrin: 

Okay, time to exit now before I get banned 'coz o' my words... :FRlol: 

Anyway, Congrats Jay!  :Banana: 

honestly, she really wasn't a moderator before...?

----------


## adilyoussef

Jay, you're welcome. Here is a great bow to our modest moderator.

----------


## Koa

Great! Congrats Jay!

----------


## emily655321

Jay! Congratulations!  :Banana:  

Please accept my few small gifts in honor of this very special occasion...  :Biggrin: 













Long live our beautiful, merciful moderators!  :Biggrin:   :Tongue:

----------


## adilyoussef

hmm hmm! I see that Emily is taking care of Jay. I wonder what shewould ask her afterwards!

----------


## adilyoussef

May I have a cooky?

----------


## Nightshade

I suppose this means she wont be serving geeks anymore?

*sigh* why why why spoil a beautiful thing 



 :Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## Taliesin

You know, that first picture of emily is kinda intriguing, but we won't mention the word "bribe" since we wouldn't want to insult the new moderators friend, now would we?

*offers some cash too*

----------


## Nightshade

humm none of you know how to do it properly...
Jay honey, Forum member of the year, is there anything you want, cheesecake a specialised signiture a hiddeen Jay is the best in every post? 
Ahhh a pet * dragon* maybe, I thought youd like one so I got it for your happy staerday gift  :Biggrin:  

 :Brow: 

 :FRlol:

----------


## emily655321

> May I have a cooky?


Of course you may. Here, I saved one just for you, Adil.  :Biggrin:

----------


## adilyoussef

I think I'll go in league with Emily.
Thanks honny.

----------


## emily655321

:FRlol:  Pleased to have you.
You're welcome, sugar.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Reminds me of the time my ex-girlfriend gave me a booby-trapped brownie.


Laced with...well, I'm not going to tell you what.

----------


## Jay

lol, why are you all trying to bribe me? What have you done, you lot?  :Biggrin: 

I have no idea why I should stop serving geeks and lives. Anyone opposed to having a mod serve them their geeks? *looks as threateningly as only she can*

Thanks for the sweetness goodies  :Biggrin: . Though what are they doing to the poor lady with the green face?  :Tongue:  Are they also going to wax her legs? Poor thing  :Biggrin: 

Thank you all, now be good and behave!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Koa

> Jay honey, Forum member of the year


I had completely forgotten about the member of the year thingy!!!! I wasn't caring much of it since I didn't like the initiative much, and I forgot to check who won cos I was away and when I came back I forgot such thing ever existed!  :Eek:  So it was Jay I guess?

----------


## Nightshade

yuppp I think . Im pretty sure it was Jay


 :Confused:

----------


## Jay

Actually I'm not sure, lol.

----------


## caspian

Congratulations, Jay!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## subterranean

> Everyone please welcome Jay as a new moderator.



Awww...I just read this...Congrats Camper  :Wink:

----------


## Virgil

What I want to know is if Jay has had the pleasure of striking out someone's post yet? If so does it make you feel powerful?  :Biggrin:

----------


## woeful painter

I wonder if she also uses scher's red "kill" button  :Wink:

----------


## ktd222

Congrats. I'll be waiting for your messages noting my deleted posts in my inbox soon.

----------


## subterranean

Why would she do that KTD?

----------


## Jay

*Sub*: Thanks  :Smile: 

*Virgil*: Yes, and not really. Should it?  :Tongue: 

*Woeful*: Ahhh, the red button...  :Tongue:  aren't we all tempted by it? As one cute... guy? said: "Yes. I wish to press it, but I'm not sure what will happen if I do." (Gune in Titan A.E.)

*ktd*: If there's no reason to delete someone's posts, we don't.

----------


## RobinHood3000

> Congrats. I'll be waiting for your messages noting my deleted posts in my inbox soon.


Who sez she has to let you know  :Tongue: ?

----------


## subterranean

> *ktd*: If there's no reason to delete someone's posts, we don't.


Now ye sound like a true mod  :Smile: ...Just kidding..

Robin, I suppose they should let you know.

----------


## mono

I send a very late congratulations to you, Jay - you seem just the person for the job!

----------


## Jay

Thanks, mono  :Smile: . Welcome back!

----------


## cuppajoe_9

Congrats.

How does one go about becoming a moderator anyhow? (Not that I want to, particularly)

----------


## Logos

> Congrats.
> 
> How does one go about becoming a moderator anyhow? (Not that I want to, particularly)


Admin/ the owner of the site is the one who asks people if they want to be one.

----------


## cuppajoe_9

> Admin/ the owner of the site is the one who asks people if they want to be one.


Based on what though? Who gets asked?

----------


## Pendragon

Another fine moderator joins the group. Now we have The Three Musketeers! I guess that leaves Admin as D'Argathan!  :Wink:

----------


## RJbibliophil

Alright Jay, I finally decided to congratulate you!  :Banana:   :Banana:  congrats! I put this off til now, because I joined at about the same time you were made a mod, so yeah...

----------


## Psycheinaboat

Wow! I just saw this. Jay, you are probably tired of being congratulated, but I'll add mine anyway. A BIG "way t'go" and "hats off" to you!

----------


## Asa Adams

yes, I think another Congrats is in order. Mostly a more (welcome to the elitists club)  :FRlol:  lol

----------


## Jay

Thank you all, could we stop this already?  :Tongue:  Old news and all that  :Wink:

----------


## AimusSage

Stop congratulating the great JAY? How could anyone possibly stop with that?  :Tongue:

----------


## Jay

Closing the thread would help  :Wink:

----------


## AimusSage

People will just start a new one! :lol

----------


## caesar

Let me drop in my best wishes before you close this thread.
 :Thumbs Up:  Hurray for Jay!

----------


## Stanislaw

oh man...I'm outa it for a while...and everyone gets delusions of grandeur!  :Biggrin:  


Heh, Congrats...please don't kill me with the button.  :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Haha, classic quote, Cap'n -- good to see you back!

----------


## Jay

Thanks, caesar.



> Heh, Congrats...please don't kill me with the button.

----------


## Stanislaw

jeese that things real!  :Biggrin:

----------


## amuse

Jay, you mustn't stop reading these, I just saw the reply to this and hadn't realized, must add my huge congrats to those already posted, whoo-hoo, this is
fantastic!!! with a cherry on top
Congratulations dear one!!

 oh, why not have two or three  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jay

> jeese that things real!


It would appear so  :Wink: 

Az, whatever it is, it looks yummy, thanks  :Tongue:  (is that ice cream vanilla by any chance?  :Biggrin: )

----------


## AimusSage

Aren't you happy you kept the thread open! If you closed it you would never have been able to gorge on all the tasty things Amuse posted  :Tongue:

----------


## Jay

Well, there's that  :Wink:

----------


## amuse

> Az, whatever it is, it looks yummy, thanks  (is that ice cream vanilla by any chance? )


it just might be, you haven't tried it yet? here's a spoon  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Ranoo

:Banana:  *Congratulations  *   :Banana:

----------


## ShoutGrace

> Thank you all, could we stop this already? Old news and all that


This thread is so funny! For years to come all new arrivals and late-informed regulars will be congratulating Jay on her new office.  :Biggrin:  

A perrenial favorite, a LitNet past time.

3 months and counting . . .  :Wink:

----------

